# Had a little problem



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

I was making a musky sized lure ( 13 inches) and as I was drilling a hole to put weight down I went too big on the hole and it cracked the whole side of my bait and split it. But not all the way off. I epoxied it back together because i was liking the bait and I've been spending 4 hours working on it today. I was wondering because the side didn't completely break off, that i could repair it and still use it... the main problem being it's a musky bait. Should it still work or would a musky snap it in half? Thanks. Theyounggun


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

some photos might help us get an idea about the damage....


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> some photos might help us get an idea about the damage....


Sorry, can't find the camera anywhere. But its like this... Crack/split down the belly of the bait. Crack down the middle of the side. and the two come together at the front by the bill area. that spot is deep into the bait and if i were to pull on it, it would split the bait into two going down the bait. all of the screw eyes are fine and the split down the belly isn't effecting them. If it doesn't work out i can just continue and paint and make a show bait kinda thing.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

If you make sure to fill it good with epoxy, I think it'd be good. A lot of people make 2 pieces and glue them together, so they can place the components inside without drilling all the holes in the bottom


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> If you make sure to fill it good with epoxy, I think it'd be good. A lot of people make 2 pieces and glue them together, so they can place the components inside without drilling all the holes in the bottom


Thats what i did and i hope it works. I shoulda done that because the drilling is what caused this problem. haha


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Buy yourself a set of forstner bits and it won't happen again. You can get a cheap set from harbor freight that will work fine.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

no one knows for sure. My guess is you are more than likely fine. Go with it since you put 4 hours into it. The epoxy fix should do it. For peace of mind, maybe put an extra coat on the finished bait. If the epoxy made a good bond then that area is probably stronger than the plain wood area.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

The epoxy works. It is holding together really good. Putting 2 coats of epoxy over it and paint. Thanks everyone.


----------

